# scared!



## Sar (Apr 9, 2003)

Hello, wondered if anyone could help as im scared and really dont know what to do,last night i couldn't stop passing wind and the bottom of my tummy really really hurt. i needed to have a BM, i could feel it in there wanting to come out but when i pushed it hurt so much and even to get wind out hurt so much and by bottom really hurts in the inside and burns and right up to the top of my bum. i had a bm and it hurt so much. I dont know what to do, it hurts to sit, but once im sitting its ok and to twist by body. dont know if i have damaged my insides or something??scared that it hurts so much to have a normal bm, what will happen when it the spasms start.I was in hospital this week had x rays and blood tests and everything was fine, due to go back next week.Sarah


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

Do you have a lump hanging out?Leave it for a days if it still hurts try some anusol suppositories from your pharmacist for a few days, if not then see you doctor...Gaz


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

Sorry just to clarify, try the suppositories then see your doctor. if you have a lump then you have external haemhorroids, if not you may have developed a little internal one. I get the burning sensation a lot but then i have a massive external haem, although it goes back in after BM.Gaz


----------



## Sar (Apr 9, 2003)

No , i dont think i have a lump, it just started suddenly last night and wont go away. this tyoe of pain is new to me.a couple of days ago in hospital the doctor inspected up there with her finger and said it was normal.


----------



## Sar (Apr 9, 2003)

what suppositories should i try and how would they work?


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

I'd leave it for a few days before trying suppositories, it just sounds like you've strained it a little bit and possible bruised it or something. It should go away after a day or two. If not get "Anusol Suppositories" from the pharmacy, you push them right up through your rectum, and they melt and are supposed to reduce swelling, and are an analgesic (pain killer) aswell.Gaz


----------



## Sar (Apr 9, 2003)

OK think i will leave it for now, im at the hospital on monday anyway, just worried as if the thing spasms the pain will be massive!


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

Take paracetomol or something if the pain is nasty down there, i've done it with good-ish success.The suppositories shouldnt do any harm if you try them now, however it'll probably hurt inserting them and for a little while after.Gaz


----------



## Sar (Apr 9, 2003)

if feels like it moight be bruised or something.Thank you!!!!


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

I know how you feel. I get that about once a week. It basically feelings like someone is trying to tear your intestines etc out your bum. Its so painful I usually end up crying. I'm not sure what it is exactly...just that its related to my IBS. It usually passes.Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## Sar (Apr 9, 2003)

thanks, i hope it does pass, its like to push for a bm really hurts but i need to, if that make sence!


----------

